# Today's Nice Bows



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I sold my PSE this past spring and wanted to upgrade to a newer bow. what are some of your suggestions on some good bows for my budget of up to $500. I've heard some good things on the diamonds; what do you think?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive heard Diamond has kind of gone down hill. I know a few die hard bowtech/diamond guys that havent been impressed. But, im a diehard Mathews guys, and im NOT impressed with their 2009 bows either.

Theres alot of good bows in that range, id look hard at Mission bows.

If your not DEAD set on getting a "new" one, you can get some pretty good deals on 1-2 year old high end bows. I just bought and fully outfitted a 2008 Mathews DXT for about $725. Shop around some and you can find these bows in immaculate condition (not a mark on the DXT I bought).

Ill also tell ya, $500 isnt much, especially if thats your total budget for bow and accessories. The cost of sights, rests, quivers, etc is ridiculous. It can be done, but its tough. For example, the popular T5 quiver for the DXT retails for $120. I got lucky and found a slight blemished one for $65. Some of this stuff is ridiculous.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah it sounds like the mission bows are pretty solid; i wish Bismarck had an archery shop or something besides $cheel$; I no of a few good places as far as accessories go that I wouldnt have to spend much on, so that wouldnt be a problem...
thanks for the reply, keep them coming! :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

My mission eliminator is absolutly amazing. Enough said.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a Mathews Classic but its like 3 years old but it was never really shot, but I would look into them bows I love it. In my opinion a PSE or a Mathews would be you're best bet.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

For $599 you can get a PSE Bow Madness(499 for the shorter XS model), I shot pretty much every 2008-2009 bow I could get my hands on and I ended up getting the BM... Its a single cam, but its smooth and wicked fast. I wouldn't over look used bows either, most places have a small range where you can shoot them to see if anything is wrong. If you have time, look around online and for 500 bucks you should be able to get a 2-3 yr old bow any make or model with decent accessories included.

heres a link to a MN metro Bowtech dealer(I've bought from them) who's closing out their 08 line of bowtech's 500 bucks NIB any model, it costs 25 bucks to ship a bow priority mail and insured, if you really want one I'm sure they'd ship it for you.

http://www.allseasonssports.net/specials.htm


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

finally picked up my bow from Prairie Fire Archery out of Lisbon, ND, a Forge Woodsman, sweet bow! can't wait to shoot it! If you need any archery supplies or help, give Matt Heath a PM (szm69 on here, owner of Prairie Fire Archery), he is just starting up his shop there excellent service and help! Thanks again for the help Matt! :thumb:


----------



## ProDucker1187 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a Matthews drenalin and I was planning on getting a different bow this year but nothing flipped my trigger. The 2009 Mattew's are nothing to upgrade to and I was really not impressed with the 2009 bowtech's going to stick with the drenalin for another year it has spilled alot of blood on the forest floor it will spill more this year!!!


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Jmnhunter said:


> finally picked up my bow from Prairie Fire Archery out of Lisbon, ND, a Forge Woodsman, sweet bow! can't wait to shoot it! If you need any archery supplies or help, give Matt Heath a PM (szm69 on here, owner of Prairie Fire Archery), he is just starting up his shop there excellent service and help! Thanks again for the help Matt! :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words, I am glad you like it! If you need anything at all let me know!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I just picked up a new 08' Martin Bengal off that auction site for a fraction of the $450 Cabelas wants for an 09' Bengal. I've found them for as little as $350 in the internet, and I paid quite a bit less than that. Had I not won the auction I was going to buy one for $350 from a shop I found on line...

All my research prior to bidding indicates the Bengal is a great bow with top end performance at a great price. I'll be finding out soon enough.

I still like Reflex bows, but their price is creeping up so that their original selling point of good performance/good price is not so strong anymore. My primary compound shot sights/release is a 06' Buckskin and my compound finger bow is an 06' Caribou...


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I recently bought a leftover 08 NIB Bowtech General.Excellent bow!I'd try bows from Hoyt,Bowtech,Diamond and Mathews.


----------

